# high nitrates



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i just checked my water and i have a high nitrate level, will water changes do the trick? I also pulled my power head up a little closer to the surface to get some airflow blown into the water. anything else i can do?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Just do a water change they will go down.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Just do a water change they will go down.











and add some Amquel...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

To lower your nitrates you should do weekly water changes of about 35%. Also during feeding you should be sure to remove ALL leftovers, as they will quickly pollute your tank.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah i think i found my nitrate problem, i had river rock as my substrate and took it all out today in preperation for switching to sand this weekend, and i found scraps of food buried under the rock


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Do a water change like stated previously and you can also go to your local fish store and get some chemicals that will help with your nitrate level. But before putting anything in try the water change first!!


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> yeah i think i found my nitrate problem, i had river rock as my substrate and took it all out today in preperation for switching to sand this weekend, and i found scraps of food buried under the rock










I love the way rocky bottoms look but what a pain to keep clean! It would almost be essential to have reverse flow ungravel running.

You should find sand quite a bit easier to clean! Good luck


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I think doing a 25%-30% water change would be your best bet. Also try and make sure to take out leftover food like stated above. It can cause other bad things like planaria (white worms). You can also add live plants which will help break down nitrates and aid your fish with oxygen.


----------

